# POLARS for a Beneteau 361



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am looking for Polars for a 361 or similar boat if I can't the ones for the 361. I am looking to add these to the RayTech Software to get approximate performace of the boat on different points of sail. Ideally, I'd like to get the ones for the 361, but I am not sure how may people out there have spent the time or money getting this "non-racer" rated, so I would settle for a similar Beneteau's #'s (i.e. 351, 352, 373, etc.). Thanks in advance!


----------

